# vitamins/meds that help anxiety & DP



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

Okay I just want to start off by saying I never promoted products before, ever. But I have been trying so many vitamins/meds and whatnot, and thought I'd share with you what has worked the best for me.

VITAMIN B COMPLEX
I am really bad with remembering to take vitamins, but I have been taking a vitamin B complex twice daily (one in the AM and one at night). I am sure any B complex vitamins work fine, but in case anyone is interested I use *Solaray vitamin B complex for stress* (not sure how much it costs since my sister gets them for me at Whole Foods Stores). I mean it doesn't really make the DP go away, but it definitely keeps my anxiety levels low, so it makes dealing with the DP much easier. Here is a link for the same vitamins I use: http://www.affordablesolaray.com/4261.html

MAGNESIUM
Another thing I literally purchased yesterday and am already in love with is *Natural Calm magnesium supplement*. My therapist recommended a magnesium supplement to help with my anxiety and stress. I was googling the best supplements and found that a water-soluble magnesium product works best, so I googled those and came across this item called Natural Calm by Peter Gillham's Natural Vitality. It had wonderful reviews claiming it was beneficial for everything from anxiety to sleepless nights to muscle aches to stress to constipation!! I sort of got off the idea after seeing it was $20 and I really didn't want to spend the money on something I wasn't 100% sure would help me. Well I was at a health food store yesterday and just browsing the vitamins when my heart jumped as I spotted the familiar packet from the photos on the sites I was researching! But....instead of buying the 16oz tub for $20, I bought 3 packets for 80 cents each, just to see if it even affected me. Well...I am drinking some in hot tea right now and my whole entire body is calm and relaxed, and the anxiety I've been stuck with all day is slowly drifting away. It is almost the affect of taking super mild doses of Xanax & Vicodin. This stuff is amazing. Maybe it is all in my head, but who cares, I feel wonderful. Now the DP is still there, but like I said, at least for me less anxiety makes the DP so much easier to deal with and not so prominent in my life. I know my DP probably was not set on by vitamin deficiencies, but more so stress and anxiety and panic attacks. However, I am so much more confident I can overcome this when I am feeling anxiety-free and relaxed. I really super recommend this, and I hate pushing products because it seems so tacky and sketchy, but I'm telling you......I feel so amazing right now I could write about this forever haha. here is a link for the real site of the supplement, although websites like Amazon sell the same product for much cheaper: http://www.calmnatural.com/natural-calm-raspberry-lemon (I have been using the raspberry-lemon flavored powder....a little sour but not bad!)

ATIVAN/LORAZEPAM
I am not one to promote benzos or any meds for that matter, because I don't think they make the problem go away forever, just for the moment. However, I know when I am in really bad bouts of stress and DP, I pop an *Ativan* (probably once every two weeks or even less than that). I was prescribed 30 pills at 1mg, but usually cut them in half because the .5 works fine (unless I am trying to just pass out, I take the whole dose). It helps to calm me down and although it does not make the DP go away, it makes me forget it's even a burden in my life!

EXCEDRIN
This is probably such a silly thing to add. However, whenever I get my period, I have the worst headaches, and *excedrin* is the only thing that works (combination of acetemetophines and caffeine). Well it always makes me super wired because of the caffeine and honestly my head is the clearest the few hours after taking this pain med. I am NOT recommending abusing excedrin; however, I know that headaches usually make my DP worse, but this medicine not only makes the headache disappear, it makes me feel energized and clear-headed at least for a little while, the DP could go from a 9/10 to a 5/10, severity-wise. I guess the only thing good about anxiety is having a fear of abusing/becoming addicted to meds, so it prevents me from taking more than the recommended dose or a certain dose for too long.

One more RANDOM thing I wanted to add that I was just thinking of the other day, for those of you on this site who feel so hopeless because there is such a lack of success stories...remember that people who completely overcome DP/DR really have no reason to ever return to this forum. It's not that they don't want to help those of us still suffering, but perhaps they are so happy feeling DP free that it hasn't even crossed their minds! I know that I have been feeling great the past few months and rarely ever come on here.* You can make it through, this isn't forever







* Take it from me.....in the past year I have gotten DP, lost my job (got laid off), my boyfriend....the love of my life... broke-up with me and my two best (practically only) friends moved out of state. And look at me.....I'm back in school, new friends, job offers, happy, satisfied, and confident I WILL overcome this! I have accomplished SO much with DP......it is no longer keeping me in bed everyday and making me miserable!!!!!

Hope I helped someone out there, even just one person. If anyone tries any of these things...let me know how it works out! I really support everyone and if anyone needs me, I am available to chat <3


----------



## Emir (Nov 20, 2010)

...


----------

